# Cash



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello all , I'm wondering what sort of cash to travel with to waxstock.
I'm thinking of around £150? Do you think I will get a good stash for 6months detailing? I don't need mitts/ drying towels/ microfibres etc. just need products and pads for my DAS pro

Cheers all


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Look at the prices of the stuff you need online. If you've got enough to cover that then you will have money left over to buy something else.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Think of it like a Government project... take a number then double it


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol I'm going to say my list Keeps getting bigger everytime I do it lol. I'll take £150 cash and say what can u get with this to the stall I'm interested in lol  should hopefully come to a nice saving lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I've set a £400 limit! however, I'm going to be bartering like mad! Watch out for Karlos :lol:

bartering may not be needed though... we shall see :thumb:


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

lot of sellers do accept creditcards at waxstock.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Jack said:


> Look at the prices of the stuff you need online. If you've got enough to cover that then you will have money left over to buy something else.


^^ This would be the obvious answer.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I would set an amount you are happy to spend and leave the wallet and card or you will end up spending a small fortune


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

danwel said:


> I would set an amount you are happy to spend and leave the wallet and card or you will end up spending a small fortune


This is my plan lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've decided bank card left out home lol. Withdraw £200 leave £50 in the car and £150 on me. If desperate back to the car lol


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not taking cash,just going to use my card if I want/need anything


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If I didn't know better, then reading this post I would have come to the conclusion that Waxstock is some sort of Casino ....


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> I've set a £400 limit! however, I'm going to be bartering like mad! Watch out for Karlos :lol:
> 
> bartering may not be needed though... we shall see :thumb:


If it's anything like last year bartering will be needed


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm planning on playing poker and roulette the night before and having a free day of spending at waxstock

We all know this is going to end extremely expensive though :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GleemSpray said:


> If I didn't know better, then reading this post I would have come to the conclusion that Waxstock is some sort of Casino ....


Where do you put your money then?

Red, Black or Green


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

spent around £250 year before last.. So will take the same this year


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Fee-free cashpoint at Ricoh Arena last time I checked. Makes a nice change from the 1.80 GBP withdrawals at some venues.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dodo Factory said:


> Fee-free cashpoint at Ricoh Arena last time I checked. Makes a nice change from the 1.80 GBP withdrawals at some venues.


It's fee free in the casino, I know that much


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Did anyone get any great deals last year?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm on call Sunday, ****in gutted!

Can't get anyone to cover me neither as we are on a work's night out Sat in Nott's so they'll all be worse for wear with no intention of working my shift for me.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I'm on call Sunday, ****in gutted!
> 
> Can't get anyone to cover me neither as we are on a work's night out Sat in Nott's so they'll all be worse for wear with no intention of working my shift for me.


That absolutely sucks! With you being on call though do you have to be a certain time away? As it's only cov you could do it in a hour back to Notts lol 

I've got shopping list at the ready totalling £190 so Abit under budget


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Take 1 milliiiiiiiiiioooooooooon pounds with you..
It all depends on what sort of thing you want to buy. Don't go expecting things to be half price, you may see 10-15% off but I doubt much more. I guess it would depend on the value of the item to start with..


----------

